
OS X source code hints at switch to ‘macOS’ - Jerry2
http://www.cultofmac.com/420436/os-x-source-code-hints-at-switch-to-macos/
======
cpeterso
I hope so. The current name is so awkward, it weakens the brand. People call
it so many inconsistent names, such as "Mac OS", "OS Ten", or "OS Ecks". "OS
Ten 10.10" was a real mouthful.

Apple missed the opportunity to jump from Mac OS X 10.10 to "macOS 11" instead
of "Mac OS X 10.11".

